# Help? Wildlife Educator



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi everyone! I've been searching everywhere on the internet for information about becoming a Wildlife Educator. This is my dream career and I am determined and excited to teach people about animals. My main priority is finding what classes I should sign up for when I go to college (which is a year from now) and I cant find anything that tells me this. Soooooo do any of you happen to be a Wildlife Educator? If so can you please give me some advise to get me closer to my goal? I would greatly appreciate it! 

P.s. I'm not sure if "Wildlife educator" is the right name for this field and if its not can you tell me the right name?

This is A general idea of what i want to do.
1. Teach kids & adults about animals 
2. Work with reptiles & mammals
3. Work in zoo's, wildlife rehabilitation centers, wildlife parks, amusment parks (places like that)

 IM SO EXCITED!


----------



## hanniebann (Apr 4, 2011)

go into forestry? i'm not sure if that's the right path, but you could be a ranger!! :] sounds fun to me, run around in the woods all day.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ive considered being a ranger  but I want to be able to work hands on the people and the animals.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_VhF0jSzmTnc/SoDUKtdxsvI/AAAAAAAAA7I/JQHlnekMZ-o/s400/wildlife_educator_045.jpg


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 4, 2011)

I work as what be called a wildife educator, I suppose. I own a business that conducts science workshops for birthdays, schools, summer camps, etc. Most of my workshops are reptile encounters. The only live animals I work with are reptiles, amphibians, insects, arachnids, etc. I didn't want to get mammals right nowand the USDA permitting involved.

There really aren't any classes or degree programs out there that I know about. My suggest would be to intern whenever and wherever possible. This is my background: Education- undergrad was prevet, Animal Science at Univ of FL, graduated with BS in Cardiopulmonary Sciences from Univ of Central FL, almost done with my MA in Education. Work experience: veterinary technician for 6 years, animal care and medical research asst at Univ of FL, equine neonatology night watch team for Univ of FL vet school, taught pulmonary rehab to adult patients, respiratory care to pediatric patients and neonatal intensive care unit, asthma education, science teacher for 10 years. Plus I have about 28 years of animal care experience ranging from keeping horses and reptiles (about 15+ yrs for reptiles).

I'm waiting for that type of full-time position to open up as well.  Our local zoo is not exactly the place I would like to work The herp guy is good, but some of their education staff is rude and full of misinformation. I'm kind of holding my breath on Disney's Animal Kingdom, but Disney likes to hire interns who will work for free...ahem...college credit. So in the meantime, I work my business part-time and teach science part-time.

From what I've seen, a degree in biology, and good people skills are a start.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank You that was very helpful information  and Disney Animal Kingdom would be AMAZING! Best of luck to you  I plan on moving to Tennessee and hopeful getting a job at the knoxville zoo or any where else I qualify.


----------



## chelvis (Apr 4, 2011)

I would say intern and volunteer is alot more important than the classes you take. I use to give tours at a big cat rescue and now help run a wolf center. I teach people the importance of preditors in our ecosystems. My degree is in range land managment and cattle production the oposite of what i do now. Find places that will let you start working wiht the animals and people. If you say your interested in education most places will be more than happy to train you.


----------



## Moondust (Apr 4, 2011)

Also keep in mind you could work at a museum.  I live in raleigh and the local science museum has wildlife educators for tours / hands on animal experiences. We just had a reptile event happen there, not to mention they have daily "kids wildlife workshops" every day. They bring in a different animal / species to talk about. Last time I went they brought in a russian tortoise, baby green sea turtle, red slider, and a cherry footed toroise.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 5, 2011)

I totally agree with the internship and getting experience. However, when it comes to find a job in a zoo, theme park, etc, they will be looking for a degree. Degrees such as biology, education (with animal experience), or psychology (if you want to be a trainer) are stand-outs.

Here's a description from a zoo close to my area that posted a pt education guide position:
"This part time position requires excellent communication skills and the ability to interact well with our guests. Some previous college course work in a life science is strongly preferred. Applicants must be interested in animals, able to work in adverse weather conditions and stand and walk for long periods of time. Guides are posted in our Australia exhibit, Range of the Jaguar, Great Apes, Giraffe Overlook, Stingray Bay and Play Park. Must be available to work a flexible schedule on both weekends and weekdays."


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 5, 2011)

I plan on trying to get a job at the palm beach zoo or at busch wildlife sanctuary (FL)

Also, what do guys think about this?

http://www.acseduonline.com/default.aspx

Ive looked it over and I like it a lot, but then again Im in experienced in theses things :/


----------



## chelvis (Apr 7, 2011)

the only problem i see with oline courses for science anyway is the lab work. My degree i spent maybe half the time in lecture (which could be done online) but learned the most from my labs which there was no way to do at home. I did things like castrating cows, surgies on mice, chemical tirations and so on and so forth, things that really can not be simulated on a "virtrial" lab. I have to admit having a BS from UC Davis i think has opened more doors, now along with going on 2.5 years wold animals and conservation work I'm getting call backs and interviews alot easier now. 

When i first started out all the major zoos said a degree was the first step, places like that San Diego zoo or the Denver zoo won't even look at an application for most keeper or educator jobs without a degree and a few years experaince (the San Diego zoo actully told me four years experiance needed... yikes). Its a process that takes time, commitment and most of all some luck. I got lucky and fell into a manager job for the last year, but now i am ready to move on and up. 

Just my two cents on the online thing, you may want to contact places you want to work and see what they recomened or look for in a potential hire. Thats what i did and to get into field work i have to complete my one year GIS course (which is online but its computer based software with an outdoor lab section for the final).


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 7, 2011)

chelvis said:


> the only problem i see with oline courses for science anyway is the lab work. My degree i spent maybe half the time in lecture (which could be done online) but learned the most from my labs which there was no way to do at home. I did things like castrating cows, surgies on mice, chemical tirations and so on and so forth, things that really can not be simulated on a "virtrial" lab. I have to admit having a BS from UC Davis i think has opened more doors, now along with going on 2.5 years wold animals and conservation work I'm getting call backs and interviews alot easier now.
> 
> When i first started out all the major zoos said a degree was the first step, places like that San Diego zoo or the Denver zoo won't even look at an application for most keeper or educator jobs without a degree and a few years experaince (the San Diego zoo actully told me four years experiance needed... yikes). Its a process that takes time, commitment and most of all some luck. I got lucky and fell into a manager job for the last year, but now i am ready to move on and up.
> 
> Just my two cents on the online thing, you may want to contact places you want to work and see what they recomened or look for in a potential hire. Thats what i did and to get into field work i have to complete my one year GIS course (which is online but its computer based software with an outdoor lab section for the final).



I read through the online courses and they have their students who dont live in australia actually go out to zoo's and parks to research and complete assignments on specific animals. Im guessing they may even contact the zoo's (if they dont already know) or have a certain slip for you to hand to the manager or something (only if you need to get a close up of the animal i guess). The idea of calling the actual places is a fanastic idea  Thank you for that! 

P.s. If this is the place I choose I plan on taking, what do you think? If you click on the course is has a list of jobs you can get with the course knowledge.

vertebrate zoology
http://www.acseduonline.com/courses/product.aspx?id=335

Certificate in Wildlife Management
http://www.acseduonline.com/courses/product.aspx?id=356

Ornithology
http://www.acseduonline.com/courses/product.aspx?id=177


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 8, 2011)

I think it may be a good start, but I wouldn't plan on it being the end. If you are serious about getting into a major zoo or theme park, a 4yr degree is a minimum. Like Chevis said, there is a difference between university classes and certificate classes. My animal science classes at U of FL included all sorts of labs and hands-on that would be difficult to obtain somewhere else. As far as virtual schools go, that course looks good, but in the long run, a certificate vs a 4yr degree may not be enough to get you as far as you want to go.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 8, 2011)

Everyone has helped me so much, I Thank you for This!  
Luarafl I understand what you are telling me,and I want to get my Masters degree. Im confused though, The site says that it has Diplomas .... is this the same as a degree?

http://www.acseduonline.com/fees.aspx

I'm sorry if i seem dumb but no one in my family except for my father has gone to college and he has never talked to me about it. (except that he want me to go to an Art college like he did...) So I only know the very few things they teach you in school.

Does anyone know Of some really good wildlife & zoology colleges? I currently live in FL but plan on living in Tennessee and if not Pensylvania. But those places for sure.


----------



## chelvis (Apr 8, 2011)

The online school your looking at is based in Australia so some of their programs might not transfer over to the US system depending on the school and what not. Sometimes for schools its best not to plan on where you are going to live and then picking a school this will serverly limit the schools and programs. 

College is a fun time but make a choice wisely. I based my school choise first on where i got into (i was very happy to find i got into all the schools I applied too!) then i narrowed it down to which school had programs i was interested in and then last location. I choice one in my home state of CA but on the opposite side of the state (had to move from the parents!) Sometimes going to a university first is not a good choice for everyone, i had taken some college course while still in highschool so i got that exposure fast, for others its better (and cheeper) to hit a comminity college first and then head to a uni to fist and get a BS or BA. Most community college only offer an Associate or two year degree and for some places this is enoguh, others want to see the four years Bacholars of science or art. 

There is alot to consider and i would recomend find a college consular to help out if you do not know which path you want to take. I could write a book on it becasue my friends in high school had me do alot of thier checking and applications and what not for them (my highschool did not have a very good college consular hopefully yours does). 

Hope this is some food for thought.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thats exactly what i was planning to do except this is how my plan goes check for colleges with the classes I want to take (Im 100% positive that I want to be working with animals its been my passion since 3 yrs old), apply to those colleges, then choose a college from those i was excepted into  

The online thing was just something that I saw and wanted to see what experienced others thought about it.

Everyone is being so helpful and i cant thank you enough  youve really helped me out a lot.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 8, 2011)

The heirarchy of degrees, if you will, goes soemthing like this: GED, high school diploma, certificate, associates, bachelors, masters, doctorate. There's nothing wrong with a certificate except that it is lower on the scale and often offered by non-accredited schools. That's why the credits may not transfer to a US college and you may end up repeating coursework. I started at a community college when I graduated high school because I had to pay my own way through school. Then I choose to transfer to Uof FL because of in-state residency, lower tuition, and they were the only university in FL to offer the major I wanted. When I look at universities, I look for the classes/program I want first, then cost or whatever else my limitation is. The only school in FL that I know if that offers a major in Zoology in U of FL. Most colleges offer classes in Zoology...there's a difference. Almost all will offer a degree in bioology in various forms as well. Usually the 4yr degree is basic such as a form of biology and the master's begins a specialization. IE, you may work toward a 4yr degree in Zoology and get a master's in herpetology.

Some things to consider: FL universities are difficult to get into as a freshman. You really need to pump up honors and AP courses as well as SAT scores. I have a 10th grader and 11th grader right now, so I'm reliving it all over again, lol. As a result, community colleges are getting better and better. Going through a cc is a great option this is less expensive and easier to work with. If you are a FL resident, college of any kind is cheaper in state than paying out of state tuition in TN or PA or wherever.

The heirarchy of degrees, if you will, goes soemthing like this: GED, high school diploma, certificate, associates, bachelors, masters, doctorate. There's nothing wrong with a certificate except that it is lower on the scale and often offered by non-accredited schools. That's why the credits may not transfer to a US college and you may end up repeating coursework. I started at a community college when I graduated high school because I had to pay my own way through school. Then I choose to transfer to Uof FL because of in-state residency, lower tuition, and they were the only university in FL to offer the major I wanted. When I look at universities, I look for the classes/program I want first, then cost or whatever else my limitation is. The only school in FL that I know if that offers a major in Zoology in U of FL. Most colleges offer classes in Zoology...there's a difference. Almost all will offer a degree in bioology in various forms as well. Usually the 4yr degree is basic such as a form of biology and the master's begins a specialization. IE, you may work toward a 4yr degree in Zoology and get a master's in herpetology.

Some things to consider: FL universities are difficult to get into as a freshman. You really need to pump up honors and AP courses as well as SAT scores. I have a 10th grader and 11th grader right now, so I'm reliving it all over again, lol. As a result, community colleges are getting better and better. Going through a cc is a great option this is less expensive and easier to work with. If you are a FL resident, college of any kind is cheaper in state than paying out of state tuition in TN or PA or wherever.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the degree info it cleared up some questions that I had  

How do I find out what subject I can get a Masters in? 
When you first get into college what classes do you have to take? (Do you still need to take your math, science, est.?) or do you take classes that only pertain to what you want to pursue your career in?

Can you get a Masters in more than one thing... say Herps and Mammals? (do a lot of people do this?)


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 9, 2011)

Look at the university website and see what degree programs are offered. The first two years of college are pretty basic: math, Freshman Comp, Humanities, science, etc. There are some electives that pertain to what you want to study. That's why going to a CC isn't such a big deal anymore. In FL if you get a two year degree of basic studies (AA degree), you can automatically transfer into any state university.

You can get as many Master's degrees as you want. It just takes time and money.  The study is a bit more intense, obviously. For example, I need to get my dissertation lined up this year to finsih my Master's. Since my MA is in education, I'm redesigning the science program for a school I'm working with next year. Then I have to write a 50 page thesis paper on the project. Then I have to present it to my Dean and other board members of my college where they can question me about my experience. A Master's degree in science is usually centered around research or field study. It's pretty intense to get more than one, but a Master in Arts is faster than a Master in Science, usually.

Here's an example of graduate degrees offered at U of FL
http://gradschool.ufl.edu/students/degrees.html#master's


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 9, 2011)

I always see undergraduate and graduate can some one explain...?


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 9, 2011)

Undergrad is 4year (bachelor) and lower and graduate is master's and doctorate. Usually you graduate with your 4yr degree, then return as a graduate student for specialized study.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 9, 2011)

Undergrad is 4year (bachelor) and lower and graduate is master's and doctorate. Usually you graduate with your 4yr degree, then return as a graduate student for specialized study.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh thats awesome!  Im really considering in trying to get my masters in herpitology  

its between that or mammalogy (but im leaning way more towards herps)


----------



## chelvis (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh Masters programs, i'm still too chicken to take the GRE to submit to master programs. 

To answer your question about still needing to take math and other courses. Most schools require a core education or required classes outside of the major field. I had to take a year of math a year of english and some courses that covered history, art and other subjects along side my bio and animal classes.

Keep in mind alot of universities are closing thier zoology degree in favor for biology with an emphises in zoology. It gives students a better back ground in the building blocks and widens the career fields... or so they say. What this means is there will be chem courses and physics and bio chem and o chem and ahhhh i'm reliving my shophmore year of college all over again!
So be perpared to have to take more than just zoology classes or even bio classes. Universities like to say they give thier students a well rounded education. This along with what was said above is a big difference beweet certificates and degrees, degrees have more too them a certificate is one fouse. 

There are a few places the herpetology masters programs (more have a phd program for them) moammalogy has more. Personally i'm looking into egology with a look at preditor pray dinamics. 

First steps first, get a degree. Second step figure out what masters program you want (some may require work or field experiance keep that in mind), also be perpared to have to creat your own program its alot of work but people do it.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 9, 2011)

Yea I have to take it one step at a time  , I will decide about the whole masters thing when I actaually get to that point. 
Uhg I hate physics with a passion though...


----------



## chelvis (Apr 9, 2011)

Ya i had to take it and it was a pain, i liked alot of the other courses though. You might end up not wanting to go on for a masters program. I'm seriously thinking about it right now.


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Apr 9, 2011)

yea thats what I figured but hey you never know! Just got to wait and see what happens  everyone i sbeing so helpful. You guys are truley awesome! THank You!


----------

